# Tell we what you think please....



## DrogosMom (Sep 13, 2013)

I currently have 2 blue bully's one 9 month old boy Drogo
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

and one 4 month old female Arya
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

both pics are old and will be updated once I'm active on the new paid Bullypedia site.

Please tell me what you think? i would like to start them both on weight pulling possibly shows...both for fun.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hold off til at least 18 months or so before you start adding significant weight. It doesn't look like there are any weight pullers in the history on the peds that I can see, just something you are thinking of trying? I am all for people doing everything and anything with their dogs to build a bond, good for you!


----------



## DrogosMom (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, I'll wait... he's to young right now. I dont see any weight pullers as well but I would like to try and do it for the fun! He's the best dog I have ever had...he's my boy.....Thanks again for your input  Your pups are too cute


----------



## DrogosMom (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

